# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Яблоки

## Алия@

Хари Бол!вопрос возник про яблоки я предлагаю в кожуре , а потом чищу и ем так как в кожуре воск , можно так делать или надо чистить все яблоки и предлагать?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Предлагайте всё Кришне так, как предлагали бы любимому человеку или духовному учителю, если бы он пришёл к Вам в гости. Если уместно, можно почистить, если нет, можно и так.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

В ХБВ встретилось:
(В третьей канде Вишну-дхармоттары говорится)
Человек никогда не должен предлагать Господу несъедобную и безвкусную пищу. Запрещённая пища, пища, содержащая волосы обезьяны, пища, от которой отказались, и пища, на которую кто-то чихнул, — непригодна для предложения. *Древесное яблоко, лимон и удумбара* не должны предлагаться Господу.

Древесное яблоко - это обычное яблоко с дерева?
Лимон тоже оказывается нельзя

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Древесное яблоко - это обычное яблоко с дерева?


Нет, это другое: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Слоновое_яблоко

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> В ХБВ встретилось:
> Лимон тоже оказывается нельзя


О-го! А я всегда предлагал лимоны и в храм на алтарь приносил, пуджари всегда принимали.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> О-го! А я всегда предлагал лимоны и в храм на алтарь приносил, пуджари всегда принимали.


Да, потому что мы живем по наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, а не по самодеятельным переводам Хари-бхакти-виласы без авторитетных комментариев.

----------

